# FEMA Corps



## CJIS

*FEMA Corps*
Main Content
*Serino Addresses Inductees*

FEMA Deputy Administrator speaks to the first inductees of FEMA Corps at their induction ceremony in Vicksburg, MS
*An Innovative Cost-Saving Partnership to Strengthen Disaster Response and Expand Opportunities for Young People*

​On March 13, 2012, the White House announced an innovative partnership between the Department of Homeland Security's Federal Emergency Management Agency (FEMA) and the Corporation for National and Community Service (CNCS) to establish a FEMA-devoted unit of 1,600 service corps members within AmeriCorps National Civilian Community Corps (NCCC) solely devoted to disaster preparedness, response, and recovery.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Volunteer bullshit....They look like a bunch of unwashed twenty year olds who will show up a week after the emegency is over and tell everyone how to do their job.


----------



## BxDetSgt

And that is not Richie...


----------



## Mr Scribbles

BxDetSgt said:


> And that is not Richie...


 You can tell by the lack of infant in the pic...we used to check his rig and tease him that we knew he had a life like doll stashed in the back


----------



## BxDetSgt

After he got promoted Butchie and J.B. took over the dedicated P2 most photographed Medic post...


----------



## lofu

Obama Youth was too un-PC?


----------



## niteowl1970

lofu said:


> Obama Youth was too un-PC?


----------



## Guest

If this is who he's going to rely on for gun confiscation, this is going to be too easy.

"Control, we'll be inbound with 6 for Attempted Burglary and Resisting Arrest".


----------



## HiredGoon

Only a matter of time before that first car stop occurs with one of these Emergency Occu-turds behind the wheel, with their shiny new windbreaker on a hanger displayed in prominent view, and their "creds" in hand, demanding a break. Whole new class of whackers is about to begin.


----------



## niteowl1970

HiredGoon said:


> Only a matter of time before that first car stop occurs with one of these Emergency Occu-turds behind the wheel, with their shiny new windbreaker on a hanger displayed in prominent view, and their "creds" in hand, demanding a break. Whole new class of whackers is about to begin.


If it has state "disaster" plates then it's good to go.


----------



## Guest

HiredGoon said:


> Only a matter of time before that first car stop occurs with one of these Emergency Occu-turds behind the wheel, with their shiny new windbreaker on a hanger displayed in prominent view, and their "creds" in hand, demanding a break. Whole new class of whackers is about to begin.


20 days to pay or appeal. Goodbye.


----------



## Code 3

Great just add it to the list of TBL decals throughout this place. Maybe they'll make up their own.


----------

